# Made me mad...



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay, so in the rush of me totally freaking out about the unexpected litter of hoglets a few days ago. I completely forgot about the fight I had with the woman at the pet store where my boyfriend purchased my napoleon. 

I am an experienced pet owner, but I have only had male pets (except for a rabbit when I was younger... which also ended up having babies the day after I got her lol) So I didn't know what to do about baby hedgehogs. So I called the manager of the pet store and told them "The hedgehog you sold to my boyfriend on boxing day turned out to be a female and now I have baby hedgehogs..what do I do?) Immediately the woman started going through legalities and saying stupid things like "We don't guarantee the sex of the animal when we sell them" and "The babies will probably die." I got frustrated and said I don't care about the legalities i'm not going to sue you I need advice on how to care for them and what to do. She then told me that I could bring them to the pet store since they would probably die in my care, and they would "Deal with them" for me. Which I can only think meant either put them down, or try to hand rear them themselves for money.

So me being me of course, I got angry and told her that I didn't need her to "deal" with anything, and that any animal would probably be in better care at my home than any stupid pet store. I told her that instead of killing them or doing whatever they wanted to do i'd rather give them a fighting chance. I also swore a few times and probably said some other things I can't recall. 

After I got home I immediately looked up on the internet and found this site thank GOD and read all the directions that were given to me. And what I knew to do with the rabbit (Rabbit might eat their young if threatened as well) was quite similar. Leave them alone except to feed them, dont clean the cage for awhile, dont touch them, dont peek. etc. So i'd just like to say that in an emergency situation I'm so glad and thankful to have found you guys 

Also a funny side note.. Because I moved recently and I had been working with guide dogs and companion animals for people with special needs, I wanted a job with animals because I love them dearly. So I applied for a job at that store a few days before she gave birth.... I dont think i'll be getting the job :/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Most petstores seem to suck,this happens all the time! Good luck to you and the babies and welcome to HHC!


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL, that story made my morning. Good for you all around!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations on your hoglets! Very exciting and very nerve-wracking, I am sure.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't think they will hire you either...but they SHOULD!! Sounds like you would be just what those animals need. 
I'm SO glad that YOU got Napoleon & that you found us!! Yay! I can't wait to hear more about the babies & see how everything works out.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

PJM said:


> I don't think they will hire you either...but they SHOULD!! Sounds like you would be just what those animals need.
> I'm SO glad that YOU got Napoleon & that you found us!! Yay! I can't wait to hear more about the babies & see how everything works out.


I'll post pictures of them as soon as it's safe  I wish they would hire me... I could do a lot of the animals in there some good...


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

so cant wait to see! sounds like you are ready to "deal" with them


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I can't wait to see either! heehee  I'm so excited! They're definitely squeaking louder than before, so i'm guessing that's a good sign that they're getting stronger and bigger


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Number of years I've worked in pet supply retail: 9

Number of seconds I'd continue to employ that lady if I were her boss and found out about that phone conversation: 0

Sadly it is hard for all of our staff to guarantee the sex of every animal. And while it is the policy of most pet stores to offer to take back animals that have had babies, that lady was out of her mind to tell you they would probably die in your care. That was way out of line. It's incidences like that that make people sour on all pet stores. If one of our animals has a baby we will take it and the babies back if they want to trade. Or we'll be more than happy to walk them thru the baby stage. Too many stores have the mind set that when the sell an animal, they're done with it. It never occurs to them that the owner may have problems or questions throughout the animal's life. :| If you wanted to call that store's corporate office I'd totally say you have good reason.

Good luck with the babies!!


----------

